# Dont understand?



## martessvic (Aug 12, 2010)

My Doctor asked where I would like to go to have fertility treatment and I didn't have a clue where the fertility centres were so said I didn't mind.  She said that she she would send me to Glan Clwyd which is nearest one.  Later when I went to see Doctor she said that she has referred us to Women's Hospital in Liverpool.  I chased them up last week as not heard anything from them and they said they had not had referral.  I then called Doctor to see when it was sent and Secretary said that it went sent weeks ago but to Glan Clwyd.  I then phoned Glan Clwyd who said that there was a waiting list and we were on it just for an appointment which would take about twelve weeks.  When I phoned Liverpool to apologise as we had wrong hospital she said that we can ask our doctor to refer to them if we wanted to as they have no waiting list and as the problem has been identified (male fertility problem) we were more than likely to start treatment asap.  I called Doctor and asked to be referred to Liverpool.  Just had call now and told that cant refer to Liverpool as out of our area.  I am gutted. got to wait now up to 12 weeks.  Cant believe it.


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

we were able to go to hospital out of our PCT area, but it took a little bit longer to be able to agree that we could start treatment as the hospital had to contact the PCT to agree that they were going to pay for it.
are you looking at NHS or private treatment?
if it is private then it is completely upto you where you go as you are the ones paying anyway
if it is NHS maybe it is worth asking liverpool if they have treated people from your PCT before, or contacting your PCT directly to see whether they would be willing to cover costs at Liverpool.

the one thing I would definately say about the whole process is unfortunatley we have to spend a lot of time chasing things which you wouldn't have to do for any  other conditiion

good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo contact your local health board and find out about this, i really is pointless sending you somewhere when you already know you need treatment unless they are going look into things further.


----------

